# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  أين توجد هذه المدينة ؟

## عيون لاتنام

*السلام عليكم* 
*حبيت أدرج في القسم مسابقة سهلة وبسيطة وهي وضع اسم مدينة والمطلوب هو أسم الدولة ؟*

*أين تقع مدينة* 
*صفاقس :*
*عبادان :*
*حلب :*

----------


## ابو طارق

صفاقس : في تونس
*عبادان : في ايران* 
*حلب : في سوريا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة أبي محمود الله يقويك*
*حمدلله على سلامتك والله يتقبل منك صالح الأعمال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة*
*كولومبو :*
*صيدا :*
*الجيزة:*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*كولومبو :*سريلانكا
*صيدا :لبنان* 
*الجيزة:مصر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي سويت ماجيك الله يقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة 
جلال اباد :
جيهان :
بيشاور :

----------


## Sweet Magic

جلال اباد :
افغانستان 

جيهان :
يمكن في الهند 
بيشاور :
باكستان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> جلال اباد :
> افغانستان 
> إجابة صحيحة
> 
> جيهان :
> يمكن في الهند 
> إجابة خاطئة
> جيهان في تركيا
> بيشاور :
> ...










يعطيك العافية عزيزتي سويت ماجيك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة :
باكال :
الرمثا :
طشقند :

----------


## حوت البحرين

السلام عليكم

1-باكال- سيبيريا 
2-الرمثا-الاردان
3-طشقند-اوزبكسان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام والرحمة
> 1-باكال- سيبيريا 
> إجابة صحيحة تقع في شرق سيبيريا في روسيا
> 2-الرمثا-الاردن
> إجابة صحيحة
> 3-طشقند-اوزبكسان
> إجابة صحيحة في أوزبكستان













يعطيك الف عافية أخوي حوت البحرين وحياك معانا تسلم يمينك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة 
نابلس :
هانوي :
ذمار :

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نابلس/فلسطين.
ذمار / اليمن.
 هانوي  /فيتنام.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة تسلم يمينك عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة
بانكوك :
تايبي :
المسيب :

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بانكوك/عاصمة تايلاند.
تايبي/ تايوان.
المسيب/ماعرفته يمكن تعني نهر اذا نهر يقع بامريكا.
والله العالم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> بانكوك/عاصمة تايلاند.
> إجابة صحيحة 
> تايبي/ تايوان.
> إجابة صحيحة وهي عاصمة تايوان
> المسيب/ماعرفته يمكن تعني نهر اذا نهر يقع بامريكا.
> المسيب : مدينة عراقية تقع في محافظة بابل في العراق
> لكن النهر اللي تقصدينة أتوقع إنه نهر المسيسبي




على العموم مشكورة عزيزتي على الاجابات الصحيحة وعلى المحاولة الأخيرة يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة* 
*بنغالور :*
*بتول :*
*دوشنبه :*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_   بنغالور- الهند_
_بتول- عجزة عنه_
_دوشنيه- طاجيكستان_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> _
> بنغالور- الهند
> إجابة صحيحة 
> بتول- عجزة عنه
> ولايهمك بتول مدينة في دولة اسيوية تعرف بأسم النيبال
> دوشنيه- طاجيكستان
> إجابةصحيحة_






_يعطيك العافية اخوي حوت البحرين وتسلم يمينك_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة 
سيول :
بيو نيانغ :
سيام رياب :

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سيول/ كوريا الجنوبيه.
بيو نيانغ /كوريا الشماليه.
سيام رياب/كمبوديا.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة تسلم يمينك غاليتي والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة*
*بيرغوس :*
*روتردام :*
*غراتس :*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أين توجد مدينة*

*بيرغوس :اليونان.*
*روتردام :هولندا.*

*غراتس :النمسا.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة يعطيك العافية ويقويك على التزود بالعلم والمعرفة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة
كاسل :
وارسو :
كيرينيا :

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أين توجد مدينة

كاسل :المانيا.
وارسو :اوربا الوسطى .
كيرينيا :قبرص.


الله يقويج عيوني ويعطيج العافية
لج ارقى تحيااتي.. :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يعافيج ويقويج غاليتي شذى الزهراء
بالنسبة ل ( وارسو ) توجد في بولندا وهي العاصمة 
باقي الإجابات صحيحة تسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة
هلسنكي :
صوفيا :
فارنا :

----------


## mrboch

هلسنكي :فلندا

صوفيا :تركيا

فارنا :بلغاريا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> هلسنكي :فلندا
> إجابة صحيحة وهي العاصمة
> 
> صوفيا :تركيا
> إجابة خاطئة
> صوفيا عاصمة بلغاريا
> 
> فارنا :بلغاريا
> إجابة صحيحة







> 






يعطيك الف عافية أخوي مربوش وتسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة 
إزمير :
ماكاو :
أودل :

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ازمير : تركيا

 ماكاو: الصين 
أودل:الصومال.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي تسلم الايادي ويعافيك ياااارب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة
خمين :
الوكرة :
جوهر بهرو :

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

خمين : في إيران
الوكرة : في قطر
جوهر بهرو : في ماليزيا

أتمنى يكون صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي اللؤلؤ المكنون يعطيك الف عااااافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اين توجد
 ولاية غيريرو  :
هيوستن :
تورونتو :

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ولاية غيريرو :المكسيك.
هيوستن :تكساس.
تورونتو :كندا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي
بالنسبة لهيوستن تقع في ولاية تكساس في الولايات المتحدة الإمريكية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اين توجد مدينة 
فيينا :
بودا بست :
بلغراد :

----------


## أحزان الأمس

*فيينا عاصمة النمسا
بودا بست عاصمة المجر
بلغراد عاصمة صربيا
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي أحزان الأمس يعطيك الف عااااااااافية وحياك معااااانا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة 
لاهاي :
سراييفو :
تيرانا :

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أين توجد مدينة 
لاهاي :هولندا
سراييفو :البوسنه والهرسك
تيرانا :البانيا.

----------


## ابو طارق

اين تقع  المدن التالية 



البيضاء 

اسمرة 

الازرق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> أين توجد مدينة 
> لاهاي :هولندا
> سراييفو :البوسنه والهرسك
> تيرانا :البانيا.





إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية اختي شذى الزهراء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اين تقع المدن التالية 



البيضاء 
تقع البيضاء في شمال شرق ليبيا 
وتقع على قمة الجبل الأخضر وتعرف ايضاً بمدينة الثلوج نظراً لعلوها عن بقية المدن.


أيضا 

*البيضاء* (هي *نقشوم* القديمة) مدينة يمنية تابعة لمحافظة  البيضاء في وسط اليمن,تبعد حوالي 130 ميلاً جنوب شرق العاصمة صنعاء

اسمرة 
*أسمرة* هي عاصمة أريتيريا.و أكبر مدنها 

الازرق 
 منطقة تقع في المنطقة الشرقية من المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع المدن التالية* 
*مدينة آخن :*
*مدينة آرتا :*
*مدينة آرغوس :*

----------


## صالح 48

آخن 
المانيا

آرتا
إيران

آرغوس
اليونان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> آخن 
> المانيا
> إجابة صحيحة







> آرتا
> إيران
> إجابة خاطئة 
> 
> *آرتا* مدينة تقع في غرب اليونان وهي عاصمة مقاطعة تحمل نفس اسمها 
> 
> 
> 
> آرغوس
> ...









يعطيك الف عافية أخوي Real Islam

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد المدن التالية
مدينة الزبداني :
مقديشيو :
مدينة جندوبه :

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

أين توجد المدن التالية
مدينة الزبداني :في سوريا 
مقديشيو :تقع على المحيط الهندي وهي عاصمة الصومال
مدينة جندوبه :تقع في تونس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي لؤلؤة الحجاز

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين توجد المدن التالية :_ 
_بوينس آيرس :_
_جورج تاون :_
_لاباز :_

----------


## صالح 48

بونيس آيرس
عاصمة الأرجنتين

جورج تاون
عاصمة غويانا

لاباز
عاصمة بوليفيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية أخوي Real Islam وتسلم الايادي_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع  المدن التالية* 


*بورصة*


*شتورة* 



*المعرة*

----------


## صالح 48

بورصة
تركيا

شتورة
عندنا في( لبنان) 

المعرة
سوريا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سأصحح بدلا من ابي محمود وإجابات صحيحة أخي يعطيك العافية ويقويك_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين توجد المدن التالية_
_هونغ كونغ :_
_دبلن :_
_بانياس :_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

_هونغ كونغ :تقع جنوب الصين_
_دبلن :عاصمة جمهورية ايرلندا_
_بانياس :تقع في سوريا_

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساجاوب عن ابنتي  عيون لاتنام* 

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*على مسؤليتي  شكرا  ابنتي* 




*اين تقع المدن التالية*  



*الناصرة*  



*طبريا*  



*الخضيرة*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*الناصرة : تقع شمال فلسطين جنوب الجليل إلى الشرق من البحر الأبيض المتوسط*


*طبريا : تقع في الجزء الشمالي الشرقي لفلسطين*
     الخضيرة : تقع في فلسطين

----------


## ابو طارق

*مشكورة   ابنتي  الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*وتعقيب  وشرح  مميز *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_يعطيكم العافية جميعا_


_اليكم السؤال_


_أين توجد المدن التالية_ 

_المنصورة :_
_الحيرة :_
_طروادة :_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_المنصورة_ _:في مصر من مدن الدلتا المصريه
الحيرة :_ جنوب وسط العراق يعني بجنوب الكوفة
_طروادة :يمكن_ *مدينة* غرب تركيا

----------


## ملكة الغرام

أين توجد المدن التالية :
الوجه: 
الرقة:
بشار:

----------


## الحال2007مه

اسمحوا لي أشترك في المسابقه
مدينة الوجه تقع على ساحل البحر الاحمر في السعوديه
مدينة الرقه تقع في شرق سوريا
مدينة بشار تقع في الجزائر

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع  المدن التالية* 


*بورتسلافا* 

*حيدر اباد* 

*دير الزور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين تقع المدن التالية* 


*بورتسلافا / التشيك.*

*حيدر اباد /الهند*

*دير الزور/ سوريا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  جواب  صحيح  100%* 

*ابنتي * 

*شذى الزهراء*

*السؤال  التالي* 

*اين تقع المدن التالية* 


*الحسكة* 


*اللاذقية* 



*درعا* 

*  اسئلة  بسيطة انما لمزيد من المعلومات*

----------


## شوق الربيع

*الحسكة : مدينة* على نهر الخابور، أحد روافد الفرات في شمال شرق سوريا


*اللاذقية : السورية*



*درعا : السورية*


*يمكن صح ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*المدن التالية  في اي  دولة*


*ليماسول* 


*بورصة* 


*جنوا*

----------


## الملكــــه

صفاقس : في تونس
*عبادان : في ايران* 
*حلب : في سوريا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*ولنعود  للسؤال  السابق* 


*المدن التالية في اي دولة


ليماسول 


بورصة 


جنوا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ليماسول /**قبرص.*

*بورصة /**تركيا.*

*جنوا / ايطاليا..*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخي العزيز ابو طارق.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين تقع المدن التاليه؟؟*
*تاسمانيا/* 
*طنجه/*
*فيلكا/*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تاسمانيا/ جزيرة  في  استراليا
طنجه/  في  المغرب* 
*فيلكا/  جزيرة  كويتية* 

*اين تقع المدن التالية* 

*صوفيا* 

*فارنا* 

*ليننغراد*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_صوفيا_ 
_هي عاصمة بلغاريا 
فارنا_ 
_تقع على البحر الأسود وهي مدينة سياحية
ليننغراد_
*لا أعرف أين تقع ؟؟؟*
_أنتظر التصحيح من الأستاذ محمود..,,,
_

----------


## ابو طارق

*لينينغراد
لا أعرف أين تقع ؟؟؟
، هي مدينة* *روسية** تقع في شمال غرب* *روسيا** في دلتا نهر* *نيفا**، شرق* *خليج فنلندا**، في* *بحر البلطيق**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

اين  تقع هذه المدن



*بريانسك*

*بريفولجسك*

*بريمورسك*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أنا تخصصي جغرافيا ولكنني لاأعرف فيه الكثير_
_لأنني لم أدرسه في الثانوية ؟؟؟_
_وأحس أسماء بعض المدن غرييييييبة علي_ 
_فأحاول أن أبحث عنها فأشكركم على المعلومات الي تقدمونها_
_وأما إجابة اللغز_
_فارنا__تقع على البحر الأسود وهي مدينة سياحية_
_ولكنني لا أعرف هي تابعة لأي دولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_فأرجو أن تفيدوووووني

_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_بريانسكـ_
_تقع في روسيا_
_بريفولجسكـ_
_تقع في روسيا أيضا تابعة للدول الفيدرالية_
_بريمورسكـ_
_تقع في روسيا أيضا_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أين تقع المدن التالية_
_لاهاي_
_ساوباولوا_
_هاواي_

----------


## ابو طارق

*أين تقع المدن التالية
لاهاي::::هي مدينة تقع في غرب هولندا، في مقاطعة هولندا الجنوبية،**
ساوباولوا::::من أكبر مدن البرازيل وحاضرة ولاية ساو باولو في جنوب شرق البلاد. يلفظها البعض ( سان باولو ) و ( سان بولو ) . 
 

هاواي::::هي ولاية أمريكية على شكل أرخبيل من الجزر في المحيط الهادي*

----------


## ابو طارق

_أين تقع المدن التالية_


لايبزغ ،

برلين ،

بوتسدام.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_لايبزغ_ 
_في ألمانيا_
_برلي__ن_
_في شرق ألمانيا_
_بوتسدام_
_تقع على نهر هافن بألمانيا_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أين تقع :_
_جزيرة فرسان_
_مدينة جادو_
_مدينة المذنب_

----------


## نجران

جزيرة فرسان// في جنوب غرب في السعودية بالقرب من جازان

مدينة جادو// في ليبيا

 مدينة المذنب// المذنب يقع في منتصف الطريق بين شقراء والقصيم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_نجران_ 
_أشكركـ أخيتي على الإجابات الصحيحة_
_ولكنكـ ماحطيتي لنا مدن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_يلا ضعي لنا سؤال كي نجيب عليه_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع المدن التالية*


*السويداء* 


*الهرمل*


*حاصبيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين تقع المدن التالية
السويداء / محافظه في سوريا 
الهرمل/ محافظة البقاع في لبنان.
حاصبيا / قضاء لمحافظة النبطيه في لبنان...
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي ابو طارق..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين تقع المدن التاليه /*

*مرجعيون /*
*عكا/*
*نيو كاسل/*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع المدن التاليه /

مرجعيون /في جنوب  لبنان 
عكا/ في شمال فلسطين المحتلة
نيو كاسل/ مدينة تقع في شمال شرق إنجلترا.*


التوقيع : شذى الزهراء

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع  المدن  التالية* 


*تريفندرام* 


*كتاماندو* 

*تورينو .*

----------


## صالح 48

تريفندرام 
الهند

كتاماندو
عاصمة النيبال

تورينو
إيطاليا

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع المدن التالية* 



*بانغي* 


*عنابة*


*هانوي*

----------


## صالح 48

بانغي
عاصمة أفريقيا الوسطى


عنابة
الجزائر


هانوي
عاصمة الفيتنام

----------


## صالح 48

أين تقع المدن التالية

Osorno

Tarapoto

Durango

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا شخصيا  افضل  الكتابة  بالعربي* 

*لكن معليش  ساجاوب * 

*Osorno  في  دولة  ((تشيلي ))

Tarapoto  في  دولة  ((البيرو))

Durango  هي ولاية  في  المكسيك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*اين تقع  هذه  المدن*


*اسويا* 


*اجو اساو*


*ولو دريودي حانيرو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اسويا 
اجو اساو
ولو دريودي حانيرو* 

*مدن في البرازيل..*
*
*

----------


## ابو طارق

الاجابة   صح  



السؤال  التالي 

اين تقع  هذه  المدن 


ماردين 


الناصرة  

ام  الفحم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> الاجابة صح 
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال التالي  
> اين تقع هذه المدن  
> 
> ماردين  
> 
> ...



والدي العزيز تقع  هذه المدن في أرض فلسطين

----------


## ابو طارق

*الناصرة    وام الفحم  صح* 


*ماردين    غلط * 

*ابحثي  ابنتي*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> *الناصرة وام الفحم صح* 
> 
> 
> *ماردين غلط*  
> 
> *ابحثي ابنتي*



أعتذر ففي المرة السابقة لم أعلف نفسي بالبحث واعتمدت على معلوماتي البسيطة .
والآن بحثت وقرأت كثيرا عن مدينة ماردين  وتشعبة الأحاديث عنها حتى تهت حتى لم اعد متأكدة هل هي بالشام أم هي بالعراق او في تركيا . واعطي جواب نهائي إن شاء الله يكون صحيح .
مدينة ماردين تقع في كرد ستان التركية .
يعطيكم العافية والدنا

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انها في  تركيا   صح* 


*تشكري ابنتي* 


*السؤال التالي* 


*شنزين* 


*ابوجا* 


*كاراكاس*


*كل مدينة  بدولة*

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

والله حلو اسم شنزين يا عم محمود بس ان شاء الله تطلع الاجابة صحيحة

شنزين = في الصين
أبوجا = نيجيريا
كاراكاس= فنزويلا

والله أعلم

----------


## ابو طارق

*والله حلو اسم شنزين يا عم محمود بس ان شاء الله تطلع الاجابة صحيحة

ههههههههههههههههههه*

*نعم ابني  احسنت  الاجوبة  صحيحة 100%* 


*بس  يا ابني  دبحتوني  في  وضع الاسئلة * 

*يلا  همتكم  اريد اسئلة  منكم  جميعا* 

*هذا المنتدى  ليس للمسابقات  فقط  بل هو* 

*مدرسة  رديفة  نتعلم  منها الكثير ونستفيد* 

*لنغذي  عقلنا  ونتمتع في المعرفة* 

*انتظر اسئلتكم   احبتي* 

*الوالد  ابو  طارق*

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

الله يديم عليك الضحكة عم ابو طارق ولا تزعل حالك وانت تامر أمر  وراح نساعدك إن شاء الله في طرح الاسئلة 

أين تقع هذه المدن

فانكوفر
كلمازو
باكو

----------


## كـــ1دي

فانكوفر<<<<<كند1
باكو<<<<أذر بيجان 
كلامازو<<<في ولاية  ميشجان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي كــــ1دي 

أين تقع كل من :

موروني
كيتو
كاتماندو

----------


## ابو طارق

*أين تقع كل من :

موروني::: عاصمة  جزر القمر 
كيتو:::عاصمة الاكوادور
كاتماندو::: عاصمة النيبال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه  المدن* 


*سالزبورغ* 

*زيلامسي*


*فيينا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اين توجد هذه المدن 


سالزبورغ / النمسا
زيلامسي/ المانيا
فيينا / عاصمة النمسا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*
*زيورخ/*
*باميان/*
*سيدي بو زيد/*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*

*زيورخ/سويسرا* 
*باميان/افغانستان* 
*سيدي بو زيد/ المغرب*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اين توجد هذه المدن 
 طبرجل :
تنومة : 
*أبو عريش:*

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

جميعها في شبه الجزيرة العربية

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   صحيح* 


*اين توجد هذه المدن*


*سامسون*

*سينوب*

*  سيفاس*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*سامسون..سينوب..سيفاس<<تركيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن* 


*بيرت*

*اديليد*

*غولد كوست*

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

في استراليا

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

وأين توجد هذه المدن

إسبو
فانتا
كانيانن

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه المدن  الصغيرة * 

*موجودة في  فنلندا*

*اين توجد هذه المدن*

*اباجي* 

*بوغوتا* 

*توربو*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*كولومبيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100% * 


*اين السؤال*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اوك هذ1 السؤال

اين توجد المدن التالية

مانواس
فيجور يدو
انافيلهانسا

----------


## ابو طارق

*البرازيل * 


*غير متأكد  ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## كـــ1دي

جواب مليون مية صحيح يبا

يالله السؤال اللي بعده

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن* 


*ماندورا*

*ماكاي*

*اليري*

----------


## ابو طارق

اين توجد هذه المدن 


ماندورا 

ماكاي

بنديغو

----------


## كـــ1دي

في فيكتوريا <<<مو تاكدة

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  الجواب  غلط * 


*حاولي  مرة تانية*

----------


## كـــ1دي

ماندورا <<أستراليا الغربية

ماكاي<<كوينزلاند

بنديغو<<فكتوريا

----------


## صالح 48

اين توجد المدن التالية


Kaktovik

Kavalerovo

Kalabaka

----------


## كـــ1دي

Kalabaka<<اليونان
هذ1 اللي حصلته

----------


## صالح 48

ابحثي اكثر ممكن تجديها

----------


## شجن الذكريات

Kavalerovo >روسيا
Kaktovik>السكا USA
Kalabaka>المانيا

----------


## صالح 48

أختي شجن الذكريات
جوابك صحيح لكن 
Kalabaka
في اليونان كما قالت الأخت كادي

----------


## صالح 48

اين توجد المدن التالية

Arvayheer
Altopeu
Auckland

----------


## كـــ1دي

Auckland<<نيوزلاندا
هذ1 اللي حصلته :wacko:

----------


## صالح 48

اقول كما قلت سابقا
ابحثي اكثر ممكن تجديها

----------


## شجن الذكريات

Arvayheer......منغوليا  :amuse: 
Altopeu......لا أعرف  :toung: 
Auckland.......نيوذلاندا  :amuse:

----------


## صالح 48

جوابك أخت( شجن الذكريات) صحيح
Altopeu في دولة إسمها (لاوس) (Laos)قرب فيتنام
هالمرة الاجوبة في الدول العربية Tonj
Tiohiti
Tetouan

----------


## شجن الذكريات

Tonj.....سودان  :amuse: 
Tiohiti.....برمت بس ما لقيت !  :huh:   :toung: 
Tetouan......مغرب  :amuse:

----------


## صالح 48

Tiohiti

----------


## صالح 48

Tiohiti في موريتانيا>>>>>>>>>

و كمان هالمرة دول عربيةDabaro
Daraj
Damanhur

----------


## كـــ1دي

Daraj<<ليبيا
Damanhur<<مصر
Dabaro<<؟؟ :sad2:

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني * 

*((real aslam ))*

*اتمنى  عليك  وضع الاسئلة  بالعربي* 

*لان اسماء المدن  تختلف باختلاف  اللغة* 

*واشكرك*

----------


## صالح 48

انت تأمر حاج ابو طارق
دابارو  بالصومال
#
#
#
أين توجد المدن التالية
^
^

زاراغوزا
كالكوتا
روستوك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زاراغوزا/ اسبانيا
كالكوتا/ الهند
**روستوك/ في المانيا ولاية ميكلينبورغ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه :*
*سالزبورغ/*
*سيلهت/*
*حاصبيا/*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*سالزبورغ<<النمسا*
*سيلهت<<بنغلادش*
*حاصبيا<<لبنان*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اين توجد المدن التالية....

*هيروشيما*
*سابورو*
*ساراجوسا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هيروشيما::::  اليابان 
سابورو:::::اليابان
**ساراجوسا**:::اسبانيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع هذه المدن*



شاناكاله

شانكيري

شانلورفا

----------


## عاملي

شاناكاله

شانكيري

شانلورفا*<<<<<<<<<< جميع هذه المدن في تركيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*




*السؤال*

*مكناس* 

*عنابة*

*كزابلانكا*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*مكناس<<المغرب*
*عنابة<<الجزائر*
*كزابلانكا<<المغرب*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اين توجد المدن التالية..

الرقة

الثورة

إدلب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التالية..

**الرقة**/ سوريا

**الثورة**/سوريا على مااظن

**إدلب**/ سوريا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التالية..*
*اوسترافا/*
*باكو/*
*اوسلو/*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*اوسترافا<<الجمهورية التشيكية*
*باكو<<اذربيجان*
*اوسلو<<النرويج*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن* 

*أطار* 

*شنقيط*

*نواكشوط*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن* 

*أطار* 

*شنقيط*

*نواكشوط*
*توجد في موريتانيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شذى   يا  شذى* 

*انتي بس  بتجاوبي  يلا* 

*وين اسئلتك *

----------


## كـــ1دي

أين توجد المدن التالية؟؟؟

بردين

نيوبورت

برادفورد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أين توجد المدن التالية؟؟؟

بردين/مصر

نيوبورت/  امريكا ولاية اوريغون

برادفورد/انجلترا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عمو ياعمو يا ابو طاارق افا اني اوضع اسئله وليس فقط اجاوب ..
لكن هالاسئله لك ما اريد احد يجاوبهم الا انت ..

اين توجد هذه المدن:
زغرتا/
غلاسكو/
تمبكتو/

----------


## ابو طارق

عمو ياعمو يا ابو طاارق افا اني اوضع اسئله وليس فقط اجاوب ..
لكن هالاسئله لك ما اريد احد يجاوبهم الا انت ..

اين توجد هذه المدن:
زغرتا///  في شمال لبنان 
غلاسكو/// اسكتلاندا
تمبكتو/// مالي 



*اشكرك  ابنتي   شذى* 

*ولو  عم امزح معك  معليش انا اسف  ياعمو* 

*فقط  اكتب  هذا عندما احد الجواب ولم اجد السؤال* 

*سؤالي  هو* 




*اين تقع  هذه  المدن* 


*لبنان* 


*الاسكندرية*


*بيت لحم* 

*انزلوا وشوفوا*

*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*

*السؤال المهم  هو  ليس  العربية  بل في اي دولة  اجنبية*

----------


## صالح 48

هناك اكثر من مدينة في العالم اسمها لبنان (lebanon)
لكن اشهرها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في ولاية اوهايو بالتحديد
لكن يوجد ايضا لبنان في عدة دول اوروبية و سأكتفي بما ذكرته
__________________________________________
الإسكندرية (Alexandria)
مدينة موجودة في في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أيضا و بالتحديد في ولاية لوزياناLouisiana
__________________________________________
بيت لحم (Bethlehem)
أيضا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في ولاية بنسلفينيا pennsylvania
_________________________________________
ملاحظة المعلومة موجودة عندي و لم استعن بالأنترنت و لا بالأطلس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشكرك ابنتي شذى* 
*العفوو عزيزي ابو طارق..
ولو عم امزح معك معليش انا اسف ياعمو* 
*اعرف انك تمزح ومازعلت منك ابداا..*
*ولاتعتذر مني لان مااحب احد كبير ومثلك يتأسف لي ..*
*اعتذر منك مره اخرى ..*

----------


## عاملي

*انا  بعد البحث  اشارك  اختي  شذى الزهراء  الجواب  كما  هو بدون ان اكتب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100% * 

*لابني الاسلام الحقيقي* 

*السؤال  التالي* 


*تشيبا*

*نارا*

*سندائي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السؤال التالي 


تشيبا/ اليابان*

*نارا/اليابان*

*سندائي/ اليابان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه:*
*برليس/*
*سراواك/*
*لبوان/*

----------


## صالح 48

برليس في ماليزيا
سراواك في ماليزيا
لبوان في ماليزيا

----------


## صالح 48

أين توجد المدن التالية
أروشا
تانغا
دربان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أين توجد المدن التالية
أروشا/ تنزانيا
تانغا/ تنزانيا 
دربان/ يمكن في جنوب افريقيا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه/*
*سيدي بلعباس* 
*عنابه*
*وهران*

----------


## صالح 48

سيدي بلعباس في الجزائر
عنابة في تونس
وهران في الجزائر

----------


## ابو طارق

*سارد  على  مدينة * 


*عنابة  فقط* 


*عنابة  هي  في الجزائر* 

*ارجوا من ابنتي  شذى التصحيح  بيني وبين* 

*real aslam*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاجوبه صحيحه اخوي real aslam*
*ماعدا عنابه في الجزائر اجابة عمو ابو طارق صحيحه*
*الله يعطيكم العاافيهـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه..*
*بوخارست/*
*بافاريا/*
*بودابست/*

----------


## ابو طارق

بوخارست/  رومانيا 
*بافاريا/المانيا*
*بودابست/المجر*

----------


## كـــ1دي

انا مع ابوي محمود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة العم العزيز محمود صحيحه*
*موفقه اختي كاادي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن* 


*قلقيلية*

*قنيطرة*

*درعا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن 

قلقيلية/ فلسطين* 

*قنيطرة/ المغرب*

*درعا/سوريا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه :*

*اربد /*
*نيامي/*
*باهيا/*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*اربد<<الاردن*
*نيامي<<النيجر*
*باهيا<<الارجنتين*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اين توجد المدن التالية؟؟؟...

أكسوم
أسوس
هول

----------


## صالح 48

اكسوم/ اثيوبيا
اسوس / تركيا
هول /؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هول =هي إحدى مدن* *إنكلترا** في* *المملكة المتحدة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه:*
*السماوه/*
*الكوفه/*
*كركوك/*

----------


## كـــ1دي

كلها مدن عراقية

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع هذه المدن* 

*ماهي * 

*براسلن*

*فكتوريا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن في جزر سيشل ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

ماهي وبرسلين في جزر سيشل 

و فيكتوريا هى ولاية تقع في الركن الجنوبى الشرقىّ من أستراليا

----------


## ابو طارق

*شذى  الزهراء   66%*

*سويت ماجيك  100%*


*اجوبة  صحيحة* 


*التالي*


*في اي دول  تقع هذه المدن* 


*كوزكو*

*أباجي*

*توربو*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*كوزكو<<البيرو*
*أباجي<<كولومبيا*
*توربو<<كولومبيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي كادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد مدينة 
باهيا بلانكا :
كيتو :
بلمس :

----------


## Sweet Magic

*باهيا بلانكا هي مدينة تقع في محافظة* *بوينس آيرس**، شرق* *الأرجنتين**.* 


*كيتو هي عاصمة**الاكوادور*

*أكبر مدينة في ولاية**التوكانتينز**في* *البرازيل*


‏Sweet Magic

----------


## ابو طارق

*صافيتا* 


*دير  الزور*


*الحسكة*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*صافيتا* 


*دير الزور* 


*الحسكة*
*******

*في ســـــــــــــــوريا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 


*نحتاج  الى اسئلة  ايضا* 

*ساعدونا*

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*مدينة لاهور*

*مدينة جاوة*

*مدينة كابول*
*يالله الي يعرف*
*انشوف الشطارة*

----------


## صالح 48

لاهور: باكستان
جاوة: اندونيسيا
كابول:أفغانستان

سهلين جداً

يالله 
next

----------


## كـــ1دي

اين توجد المدن التالية
هونيارا
أتوا
خور فكان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التالية
هونيارا/ عاصمة جزر سليمان
أتوا/ساموا
خور فكان/ الامارات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في سواحل المحيط الهادي

ساموا

الأمارات العربية المتحدة

----------


## ابو طارق

*كاتاماراكا*

*شاكو* 

*خوخوي*

----------


## كـــ1دي

كلهم في الارجنتين

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*لاجوس*

*كانو*

*مقديشو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  ابنتي  ك1دي  صح 100%*

*جميع المدن في الارجنتين* 


*اما  اجوبة  سؤال ابني* 

*عدنان و لينا* 

*هو*  
*لاجوس *في نيجيريا* 

*كانو* نيجيريا*

*مقديشو*الصومال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تريفاندرام* 

*حيدر اباد*

*عشق اباد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تريفاندرام / عاصمة ولاية كيرالا*

*حيدر اباد/الهند*

*عشق اباد/ الهند*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه*
*طشقند/*
*سمرقند/*
*سردار/*

----------


## ابو طارق

طشقند ::::::عاصمة اوزباكستان

سمر قند::::  اوزباكستان

سردار::::::::::::::؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> طشقند ::::::عاصمة اوزباكستان
> 
> سمر قند:::: اوزباكستان 
> 
> سردار::::::::::::::؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 
*اجابتك صحيحه ابوطارق*
*وايضا سردار في اوزبكستان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤال*


*طبرق*

*برقة* 

*درنة*

----------


## Taka

*كلهم في ليبيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 


*بس وين  اسئلتك* 

*نحن نحتاج الى  اجوبة وأسئلة ايضا* 

**


*تحياتي ابني* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## Taka

*أوووه سمحلي أخوي محمود نسيت*

*===*

** تبليسي*
** ريفان*
** باكو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_تبليسي عاصمة جورجيا_
_ريفان اتوقع في المغرب انتظر التصحيح_
_باكو عاصمة اذربيجان_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد  اذا لم اكون غلطان السؤال هو* 

*((يريفان)) وليس ريفان*

* وهي عاصمة ارمينيا* 

*الرجاء التصحيح*

----------


## Taka

> _تبليسي عاصمة جورجيا_







> *صح* 
> _ريفان اتوقع في المغرب انتظر التصحيح_
> *لالا ، وأنا اسف لانه مثل ماقال الاخ محمود هيه يريفان*
> *ومثل ماقال انا عاصمة ارمينيا مشتقع فالمغرب*
> _باكو عاصمة اذربيجان_
> *وهذي صح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين توجد مدينة_
_ سالونيك ؟_
_أنطاكية ؟_
_روما ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

]_أين توجد مدينة_
_سالونيك ؟في اليونان_ 
_أنطاكية ؟تركيا_
_روما ؟ايطاليا_ 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية ابي ويقويك ياااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_اين توجد مدينة_ 
_أسمرة :_
_بو جمبورا :_
_ياوندي :_

----------


## Lionel Messi

أسمرة : عاصمة ارتيريا

بو جمبورا : عاصمة بوروندي

ياوندي : عاصمة الكاميرون

اللي عندي

امستردام

فينيسيا

قرطبة

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*امستردام   هولندا* 

*فينيسيا   ايطاليا* 

*قرطبة   اسبانيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

* بريدج تون* 

* كينغستون*

* كوناكري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بريدج تون / جزر الكاريبي*


*كينغستون/ عاصمة جاميكا*

*كوناكري /عاصمة غينيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بلباو:*
*خيخون:*
*فيغو:*

----------


## Taka

*بلباو : اسبانيا*
*خيخون : بعد اسبانيا*
*فيغو : وكمان اسبانيا*

*واللي عندي* 
*طشقند*
*كراتشي*
*هوكايدو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طشقند / تركستان* 
*كراتشي / باكستان*
*هوكايدو/ اليابان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سراواك:*

*بنوم بنه:*

*خون كاين:*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سراواك :*
*هو أحد إقليمين* *ماليزيين** على جزيرة* *بورنيو**.*
*بنوم بنه :*
* عاصمة* *كمبوديا*
*خون كاين :*
*تايلند*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اغدير*


*الازيغ*


*ايدل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* اغدير هي إحدى محافظات* *تركيا*
* الازيغ هي إحدى محافظات* *تركيا*
*ايدل قرية تقع في جنوب شرقي* *تركيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة*
*القيروان :*
*صفاقس :*
*المهدية :*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أين توجد مدينة*
> *القيروان :*
> *صفاقس :*
> *المهدية :*



*كلهم بتونس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن*



*آرهوس**،*

*آلبورغ**،*

*أودينسه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أتوقع كلهم في الدنمارك*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح* 


*ننتظر  اسئلتك*

----------


## صالح 48

أين تقع المدن التالية
Urambo
Liwale
Isoka

----------


## ابو طارق

*]أين تقع المدن التالية*
*Urambo*
*Liwale*
*Isoka]*


*بالرغم من اني لا احب اسماء  المدن  بلغة اجنبية  يا شيخ* 

*انما  جواب هذا السؤال  هو* 

*جميع المدن  في  تنزانيا* 


*وان شاء الله    صح*

----------


## Taka

*إنشــاء الله تكــون الإجــابات ] صــح [*
*أنــزين*
*أيــن تقــع هــذهـ المــدن :*
1) عشق آباد
2) دوشنبه
3) بيونج يانج

----------


## ابو طارق

*أيــن تقــع هــذهـ المــدن :*
*1) عشق آباد:: تركمانستان*
*2) دوشنبه:: طاجاكستان* 

*3) بيونغ يانغ ::: كوريا الشمالية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*برمنجهام* 

*ليدز* 

* بريستول*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برمنجهام / بريطانيا*


*ليدز /بريطانيا*

*بريستول /بريطانيا,* *تقع في جنوب غرب إنجلترا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه:*
*اكرا/*
*بشيك/*
*البترون/*

----------


## ابو طارق

اين توجد المدن التاليه:

اكرا/ عاصمة  غانا 
بشيك/عاصمة قرغيزستان 
البترون/ شمال لبنان 

*سؤالي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع هذه المدن* 


*خفي ::*

*اورومتشي ::*

*سوجو ::*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*طبعاا اجابتك صحيحه 100% ابو طاارق*

*اين تقع هذه المدن* *خفي ::الصين*
*اورومتشي ::في شمال الصين*
*سوجو ::الصين ايضاً*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه/*
*اورنجستاد:*

*تيمفو:*

*اوبوك:*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد المدن التاليه*

*اورنجستاد:   عاصمة اروبا*  
*تيمفو:   عاصمة دولة  بوتان*  

*اوبوك:   اقليم  في جيبوتي* 

*اسئلة صعبة بذلت جهد حتى وجدتها* 

*تشكري ابنتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن* 


*بايبورت*
*بودروم*
*بوردور*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بوردور 
توجد في  

*تــركـــيــــا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*والباقي  وين يا* 

* (( أنين ))*

----------


## 7mammah

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بعد البحث عن الباقيات  -  بايبورت و بودروم - طلعن كمانه  بتركيا

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

اين توجد هذه المدن 



بايبورت :هي عاصمة محافظة بايبورت تقع في شمال شرق تركيا  
بودروم : هي مدينة مهمة تقع على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط، في المنطقة الجنوبية الغربية من تركيا، في موغلا (محافظة). 

بوردور: هي عاصمة محافظة بوردور تقع في جنوب غرب تركيا على شاطئ بحيرة بوردور

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشكركم ابنائي* 

*على حل  الاسئلة* 

*انما  اطمع بأن اجد اسئلة منكم ايضا* 

*مع كل  تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

طيب هادا سؤال مدن بس بطريقتي 

 أيــن تــوجـــد مـــديــنـــة الــعـــاشـــقـــان  ؟.؟..؟

طبعا ً بعد أن تخبروني  ايش هو الأسم المعروف  لهذه المدينة 

والتي ’تلـقـّـب بهذا اللقب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مدينة العاشقان مدينة روميو و جوليت* 
*هي مدينة فيرونا*

----------


## 7mammah

> *مدينة العاشقان مدينة روميو و جوليت* 
> *هي مدينة فيرونا*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برافو مشرفتنا الرائعه شذى الزهراء
هي فـيـرونــا بـإيـطـــالـــيـــا 
الجواب صحيح الله يسعدك ِ 
يلا دورك ِ دحين تحطيللنا سؤال

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه:*

*توسكانا /*
*كرمانشاه/*
*لا ريوخا/*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد المدن التاليه:*


*توسكانا ////ايطاليا* 
*كرمانشاه//// ايران* 
*لا ريوخا//// اسبانيا*


*اعتقد  صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن*



*بلومفونتين*

*بولوكوان*

*ديربان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن*


*بلومفونتين**/عاصمة جنوب افريقيا* 
*بولوكوان**/مدينة في شمال جنوب أفريقيا وعاصمة محافظة ليمبوبو.*

*ديربان**/جنوب افريقيا* 


*ان شاء الله صح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه :*

*ايسكوبي كانتونمنت/*
*واغادوغو/*
*اجاريا/*

----------


## ابو طارق

*]اين توجد المدن التاليه :*

_ايسكوبي كانتونمنت/؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_واغادوغو/////عاصمة بوركينا  فاسو_ 
_اجاريا/////  جمهورية  جورجيا_ 


_للاسف لم يتم العثور عليها  افيدينا افادك الله_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أكروتيري ودكليا ( العاصمة ابيسكوبي كانتونمنت )_

_أكروتيري ودكليا هي منطقتان ذات قواعد عسكرية ذات سيادة بريطانية على جزيرة قبرص و هذه المنطقتان من أقاليم ما وراء البحار البريطانية. احتفظت بريطانيا بهذه القواعد بسبب المركز الاستراتيجي لقبرص في البحر الأبيض المتوسط رغم أن قبرص التي كانت مستعمرة في الإمبراطورية البريطانية أصبحت جمهورية مستقلة من دول الكومنولث. تقع قاعدة أكروتيري أو قاعدة السيادة الغربية في جنوب غرب قبرص, بينما تقع قاعدة دكليا أو قاعدة السيادة الشرقية في شرقها._


_اللغة الرسمية الانكليزية, اليونانية 
العاصمة ابيسكوبي كانتونمنت 
نظام الحكم منطقة قاعدة سيادية 
الحاكم ريتشارد لاسي 
انشئت عام 1960 
المساحة 254 كم² 
عدد السكان 7,000 قبرصي, 7,500 جندي بريطاني و عائلاتهم_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة* 
*كولن*
*الخميسات*
*هوبارت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

_اجابتكم صحيحة اعزائي( ابو طارق , عيون لاتنام ) شكرا لبحثكم الممتاز.._

_أين توجد مدينة_ 
_كولن:المانيه مدينة في ولاية شمال الراين فيستفالن_
_الخميسات/مدينة مغربيه_
*هوبارت/ ثاني أقدم مدينة في استراليا, و هي عاصمة تسمانيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه :*
*ذا فالي /*
*كورور/*
*برنو/*

----------


## ابو طارق

_اين توجد المدن التاليه :_

_ذا فالي ////عاصمة انغويلا_

_كورور///// عاصمة_ جمهورية بالاو  
_برنو/////من اكبر مدن جمهورية  التشيك_ 

_اعتقد صح_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صح 100% اجابة نموذجيه*
*يعطيك العاافيه ابو طارق..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بارتين*

*باليكسير*

*بايبورت*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكلوا والدنا بيحب تركيا كثير   :bigsmile: 

هادا تاني سؤال بجاوبوا والمدن تكون تركية  


المدن كلهن بـــتــركـــيـــا

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وكما عودنا والدنا على دقة البحث وإعطاء المعلومه كاملة ونموذجية 


فنحن ننهج نهجه  ونضيف للجواب بعض المعلومات

*محافظة بارتين* هي إحدى محافظات تركيا. عاصمتها مدينة بارتين تبلغ مساحتها 1,960 كم2 ويبلغ عدد سكانها 184,178 نسمة كما يبلغ معدل الكثافة السكانية 93/كم2 تقع في شمال تركيا.


*مدينة باليكسير* هي عاصمة محافظة باليكسير تقع في منطقة مرمرة يبلغ عدد سكانها 215,436 نسمة.

*محافظة بايبورت* هي إحدى محافظات تركيا. عاصمتها مدينة بايبورت تبلغ مساحتها 4,043 كم2 ويبلغ عدد سكانها 97,358 نسمة كما يبلغ معدل الكثافة السكانية 24/كم2 تقع في شمال شرق تركيا.

----------


## ريام البراري

اين تقع مدينة واو

----------


## احلى ليل

بالسوادان

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشكرك  ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*على الشرح الجميل  للمدن التركية* 

*وانا كنت افكر  بوضع  شرط جديد للمسابقة* 

*وهو انه لا يكفي ان يوضع الجواب بل الافضل وضع* 

*شرح للسؤال مهما كان  السؤال* 

*لان المعلومة التي يوجد فيها  شرح  يستفاد  منها اكثر*

*وهذا الموضوع    موصول   بسؤال  للمشرفة  العزيزة* 

*عيون لاتنام للموافقة  عليه  لانها هي صاحبته*

*مع كل تقدير  ابنتي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكيد أعطيكم موافقتي لكل ماهو مفيد وقيم وهذا ماافضله*
* الإجابة النموذجية لن تكلفنا شيء* 
*شكرا ابي محمود على الإهتمام وعلى الملاحظات*
*موفقين جميعا ويعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة* 
*أردن*
*أرغن*
*بيريوخ*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*بيريوخ* (بالروسية: Бирюч) هي إحدى مدن روسيا في الكيان الفدرالي الروسيبيلغورود أوبلاست.

الباقيات صعبات  : (

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي
وعذرا على الخطأ المطبعي
المدينة الثانية هي

أردون :
هي إحدى مدن روسيا في الكيان الفدرالي الروسي شمال أوسيتيا-ألانيا.

أرغن :
هي إحدى مدن روسيا في الكيان الفدرالي الروسي الشيشان.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أين توجد مدينة_
_جنوه_
_فينيسيا_
_فيرونا_

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

Provincia di Genova مقاطعة جنوة أو جنوا ، مقاطعة بشمال إيطاليا في إقليم ليغوريا ، عاصمتها مدينة جنوة ، سكانها 890.863 نسمة ، و مساحتها 1838 كيلومتر مربع ، تتكون من 67 بلدية ، تحدها من الغرب مقاطعة سافونا ، و من الشمال إقليم بييمونتي (مقاطعة ألساندريا) و إقليم إميليا رومانيا (مقاطعة بياتشنسا و مقاطعة بارما) ، و من الشرق مقاطعة لا سبيتسيا و مطلة جنوبا على البحر الليغوري .


*البندقية* (بالإيطالية _Venezia ، بالإنكليزية_ Venice ، بالألمانية _Venedig_) مدينة بشمالإيطاليا وهي عاصمة إقليم فينيتو وعاصمة مقاطعة فينيسيا. يقدر عدد سكانها 271 الف نسمة.
المدينة عبارة عن عدة جزر متصلة ببعضها عن طريق جسور و تطل المدينة على البحر الأدرياتيكي. تعتبر المدينة من أهم المدن الايطالية ومن أكثر المدن جمالا في إيطاليا لما تتمتع به من مباني تاريخية يعود أغلبها إلى عصر النهضة في إيطاليا وقنواتها المائية المتعددة ما يجعلها فريدة من نوعها على مستوى العالم.
كانت تتمتع البندقية بحكم ذاتي اثناء العصور الوسطى وما بعد ذلك و كانت تسمى جمهورية البندقية أو Republic Of Venice و تعتبر من أهم مرافئ أوروبا تجاريا أثناء الحملات الصليبية وتتمتع بقوة بحرية هائلة.


*Verona* *فيرونا* . مدينة في الجزء الشمالي من إيطاليا .عاصمة مقاطعة فيرونا ضمن إقليم فينيتو ، عدد سكانها 264.296 نسمة .
يزور فيرونا سنويا مئات الآلاف من السياح ، كثير منهم أجانب ، لغناها الفني و مناسباتها السنوية المتنوعة ، مثل موسم الأوبرا الأرينية . و لكثرة معالمها التاريخية الهامة أعدتها منظمة اليونسكو من مواقع التراث العالمي .
تعود أهمية المدينة التاريخية و الاقتصادية لموقعها الجغرافي و غناها المائي . و من بين أشهر المعالم في المدينة أرينا فيرونا و منزل جولييت.


يعني كلهن بــإيـــطـــالـــيــــا

----------


## Sweet Magic

*جنوه ::: مدينه وميناء  بحري * *شمال ايطاليا* *عاصمة إقليم لنفوريا* * و  مقااطعة جنوا* *.*




*فينيسيا ::: في ايطاليا مدينة جميلة بنيت على الماء وتتكون من 116جزيرة وفيها 416* 
*جسر و7 آلاف شارع وتبدو أبنيتها كأنها لونت إستعدادا لعرض مسرحي ..*

 



*فيرونا :: مدينة في الجزء الشمالي من ايطاليا* * .عاصمة   مقطعه فيرونا* * ضمن إقليم  فنيتو* *، عدد سكانها 264.296 نسمة .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اجابات  نموذجية  ومفيدة* 

*وانا عندما اجد ما هو  ممتاز* 

*اكون مجبر على  منح  تقييم* 

*ابنتاي * 

*أنين ******و****** سويت*

*سامنحكم  تقييم* 

*على اجوبتكم الرائعة* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_اين توجد مدينة_
_كبيسه_
_السماوة_
_الانبار_

----------


## Taka

*كبيسه :* تبعد عن بغداد مسافة 180 كم تقريبا , ترجع هذه المدينه في تاريخها الى عدة قرون قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح عليه السلام , وقد كات هي طريق القوافل المتنقله بين بلاد الشام وبين العراق والخليج العربي. 
وهذي صوره لها من قوقل ايرث :

,,,
,,
,
السماوة : تقع مدينة السماوة على نهر الفرات و تمتد على ضفتي النهر في جهتي الشامية و الجزيرة. يتألف القسم القديم من المدينة من عدة مناطق و أسواق مثل سوق المسقوف و عكد اليهود . تحيط بمدينة السماوة مساحة كبيرة من مزارع النخيل التي اشتهرت في العراق حتى أنه توجد أغنية شعبية عراقية بعنوان نخل السماوة . تقع قرب مدينة السماوة بحيرة ملحية تدعى بحيرة ساوة وتقع قربها قرية سياحية ,, يبلغ عدد سكانها 250 ألف نسمة عام 2005
وهذي صوره لشط السماوة :

 
,,,
,,
,
الانبار : هي محافظة عراقية تقع في غرب العراق وتعد أكبر محافظات العراق مساحة حيث تبلغ مساحتها 138,000 كم ويبلغ إجمالي عدد سكانها 2,400,000 نسمة تاريخياً كانت تعرف المحافظة بإسم لواء الدليم قبل عام 1961 ,,, كلمة أنبار تعنی المخزن 
وهذي صور لمدينه من محافظة الانبار وعلى مااعتقد اسمها مدينة حديثه :

,,,
,,
,
*أحب اشكر ابونا ] محمود سعد [*
*لانه وضع هالشرط لانه ماتتصور كيف انا الحين فرحان لاني بحثت ودورت لين ماحصلت هالمعلومات ,, صح اني مايبت معلومات وااايد بس مع هذا انا فرحان*
*أشكرك مره ثانيه* 
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_يعطيك الف عافية أخوي مهرشاد على المعلومات وعلى الصور وتستاهل تقييم مني_ 
_تسلم الايادي_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين توجد مدينة* 
*ترهونه* 
*فرسطاء* 
*كاباو*

----------


## ريام البراري

هذه مدن في ليبيا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي ريام البراري بس ياليت كانت مفصلة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع_
_يعطيك الف عافية_

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورات ثاني*

*-* *ترانغ*

* -* *يالا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورات ثاني* 
*مقاطعة في جنوب تايلند تنامت شهرتها بسرعة في أوساط السياح الاجانب ، بحيث أصبحت* 
*اليوم وجهة مفضلة لدي الكثير من الناس*

*ترانغ*
*في جنوب تايلند*
*وهي حتى الان تتطور بشكل كبير على الرغم من افتتاح فنادق ذات مقاييس عالمية. وتمتلك ترانغ شواطئ رملية على البر الرئيسي بالإضافة لسلسلة كاملة من الجزر البعيدة عن الشاطئ التي تنتظر الاكتشاف. وباتلجول على المياه الساحلية فإنه يمكن زيارة الأماكن المميزة مثل الكهف الزمردي الفاتن الذي يمكن الوصول إليه فقط عن طريق المياه ويمثل جاذبية رئيسية.* 



*يالا*
*في جنوب تايلند*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اين توجد مدينة
بورغاس
شومن
فارنا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مدينة بورغاس*
* هي العاصمة الإدارية لمنطقة/محافظة بورغاس وهي المنطقة الأكبر مساحة من جنوب شرق جمهورية بلغارياوالرابعة في الترتيب من حيث عدد السكان .*
*تقع بورغاس في جنوب شرق بلغاريا وتطل في شرقها على البحر الأسود وفي غربها تتصل مع المناطق الإدارية سليفن Сливен و يامبل Ямбол وفي شمالها تتصل مع المناطق الإدارية فارنا Варна و شومن Шумен . تشكل حدودها الجنوبية الجزء الأكبر من الحدود البلغارية مع تركيا.*
*تبلغ مساحة منطقة بورغاس 7,748 كيلومتراً مربعا ويبلغ عدد سكانها 422,458 نسمة .*
*يقع في بورغاس أحد أكبر الموانىء البلغارية وتعتبر منطقة بورغاس أحد أكبر مناطق السياحة الداخلية والخارجية لما تتمتع به من جمال شواطىء وفن معماري حديث وقديم خلاب.*
*تبعد بورغاس حوالي 133 كم عن مدينة فارنا الساحلية كما تبعد حوالي 340 كم عن العاصمة صوفيا*

*مدينة شومن هي العاصمة الإدارية لمحافظة شومن ، إحدى المحافظات الثماني والعشرين المقسمة لجمهورية بلغاريا وتبلغ مساحتها 3,390.2 كيلومتر مربع* 

*فارنا :هي ثالث أكبر مدينة بلغارية. وهي عاصمة محافظة فارنا,  وبها ميناء هام بالنسبة بالبلاد يقع في الجهة الشرقية في البحر الأسود. تسمى بالعاصمة البحرية وكذلك العاصمة الصيفية لبلغاريا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*
*بوينس ايرس* 
*مندوسا* 
*سانتا في*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*

*بوينس ايرس* 
 هي عاصمة الأرجنتين تقع على الساحل الجنوبي الشرقي للقارة الامريكية الجنوبية وتعتبر أكبر مدينة في الأرجنتين.
*مندوسا* 
هي إحدى محافظات الأرجنتين تنقسم إلى 18 مقاطعة صغيرة يطلق عليها اسم حزب.

*سانتا في*
 هي إحدى محافظات الأرجنتين تنقسم إلى 19 مقاطعة صغيرة يطلق عليها اسم حزب.

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

أين توجد؟؟
قادس
كراكاس
ريو دي جانيرو

----------


## ابو طارق

*قادس* 

*قادس (**بالإسبانية**: Cadiz، "كاديز") واحدة من أعرق المدن الإسبانية الساحلية في جنوب* *الأندلس** وهي عاصمة* *مقاطعة كاديز** و مبنية على شبه جزيرة ضيقة وطويلة تمتد إلى داخل خليج*

*كراكاس* 

*كراكاس هي عاصمة* *فنزويلا** وهي أكبر مدنها وواحدة من أكبر مدن* *أمريكا الجنوبية** يبلغ عدد سكانها 5،657،821نسمة (2006).*

*ريو دي جانيرو*


*ريو دي جانيرو من أكبر مدن* *اليرازيل** تعني نهر يناير باللغة البرتغالية . تعتبر من المدنِ الأكثر جمالاً في العالم من قبل الكثير. مساحة الولاية :43.653 كم و تعتبر أكبر بقليل من الدنمارك و وعاصمتها (ريو دي جانيرو ) و كانت عاصمة البرازيل قبل بناء برازيليا العاصمة الحالية للبرازيل . تحتوي الولاية على أهم المعالم السياحية و أشهر الشواطيء في العالم منها* *أبينيما** و* *كوباكابانا** .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين توجد مدينة* 
*السويداء*
*الحسكه*
*درعا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اين توجد مدينة* 
> *السويداء/*واحدة من المحافظات السورية تقع في إلجنوب الشرقي من دمشق وتحدها محافظة دمشق من الشمال ومحافظة درعا من الغرب والبادية السورية والصفا من الشرق و الأردن من الجنوب .
> *تبلغ مساحتها /6550/كم² ويمتد طول المحافظة من الشمال إلى الجنوب /120/ كم ويبلغ عرضها من الشرق إلى الغرب /66/كم .*
> *الحسكه/*هي محافظة في شمال شرق سوريا
> مركزها مدينة الحسكة. يمر بها نهر الخابور الذي يأتي من مدينة رأس العين شمالاً ماراً بها هبوطا إلى الجنوب حيث يتحد مع نهر الفرات قرب مدينة دير الزور الواقعة شرق سورية. وتقسم المحافظة إلى اربع مناطق واربع عشرة ناحية. تعتبر المحافظة المورد الرئيسي للبترول في سوريا حيث تنتشر حقول النفط في رميلان و الهول و الجبسة ..
> *درعا/*إحدى المحافظات السورية تقع أقصى جنوب البلاد، يحدها من الجنوب الأردن ومن الغرب محافظة القنيطرة ومن الشرق محافظة السويداء ومن الشمال محافظة دمشق.
> *مساحة المحافظة 4000 كم2، وهي عباره عن* *سهل** يعرف* *بسهل حوران** ويبلغ عدد سكان محافظة درعا ما يقارب مليون نسمة. يعتمد غالبية سكان المحافظة على الزراعة.*



*محافظات بجمهورية سوريا الشقيقة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد المدن التاليه:*
*راشيا/*
*جزين/*
*المتن/*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لبنان* 

*كل هذه المدن بلبنان* 

*راشيا  :::::  في الجنوب* 

*جزين :::::: ايضا في الجنوب* 

*المتن ::::: هو قضاء  في  جبل  لبنان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع هذه المدن في اي دولة*


*فيردان*

*فيشي*

*فيلوربان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين تقع هذه المدن في اي دولة*


*فيردان** فرنسا:مدينة فرنسية تقع في المنطقة* *لورين** في شمال شرقي* *فرنسا*

*فيشي** فرنسا:واسمها الرسمي الدولة الفرنسية* 

*فيلوربان** فرنسا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*
*دودوما/*
*بوغوتا/*
*مازاكان/*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*


*دودوما/  عاصمة تنزانيا ((دار السلام ))*

*بوغوتا/عاصمة  كولومبيا*

*مازاكان/ هي مدينة ساحلية بالمملكة المغربية و عاصمة إقليم الجديدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*غازي عينتاب**غوموشانه**غيرسون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مدينة غوموشانه*
* هي عاصمة* *محافظة غوموشانه** تقع في شمال شرق* *تركيا** ويبلغ تعداد سكانها حوالي 30,270 نسمة.*
*محافظة غازيانتيب*
* هي إحدى محافظات* *تركيا**. عاصمتها مدينة* *غازيانتيب** تبلغ مساحتها 7,194 كم2 ويبلغ عدد سكانها 1,285,249 نسمة كما يبلغ معدل الكثافة السكانية 178/كم2 تقع في جنوب غرب تركيا.*
*محافظة غيرسون*
* هي إحدى محافظات* *تركيا**. عاصمتها مدينة* *غيرسون** تبلغ مساحتها 7,151 كم2 ويبلغ عدد سكانها 523,819 نسمة كما يبلغ معدل الكثافة السكانية 73/كم2 تقع في شمال تركيا على ساحل* *البحر الأسود**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين توجد المدن التالية*
*رانس*
*روان*
*رين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد المدن التالية*
*رانس////* 
*مدينة تقع في شامبانيا أردين في شمال فرنسا، وتقع على بعد 144 كلم شمال شرق باريس. تأسست منذ مئات السنين، في أثناء الإمبراطورية ...
*
*روان////*
*هي مدينة فرنسية. تقع في شمال غرب البلاد. يبلغ عدد سكانها 106592 نسمة (إحصاءات 1999). كانت العاصمة التاريخية للنورماندي. ...
*
*رين////*
*هي مدينة فرنسية. تقع في غرب البلاد. يبلغ عدد سكانها 206229 نسمة (احصاءات 1999) . هذه بذرة مقالة عن الجغرافيا تحتاج للنمو والتحسين، ...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن*




*كاغوشيما*

*كاماكورا*

*كاواساكي*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

كاغوشيما: هي مدينة وميناء في اليابان. 
عاصمة محافظة كاغوشيما، تقع في جزيرة كيوشو، وتشرف على الخليج الذي يحمل نفس الاسم. 
مساحتها 546.71 كلم،² عدد سكانها 605,650 (2005).

كامامدينة في اليابان، في وسط جزيرة "هونشو". 
تتبع إدرايا "محافظة كاناغاوا". يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 173,575 نسمة 
(2008).

كاواساكي :هي مدينة في اليابان، تقع جنوبي جزيرة "هونشو"، وتطل على "خليج طوكيو". تتبع إداريا "محافظة كاناغاوا"، الواقعة بين محافظتي "طوكيو" و"يوكوهاما". يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 1.385.003 نسمة
 (2008).

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع هذه المدن* 

*سارابوري** -*

*سنغ بوري** -*

*سوفانبوري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اين تقع هذه المدن* 
> 
> *سارابوري** -تقع في وسط تايلاند*
>  
> *سنغ بوري** -تقع في وسط تايلاند*
>  
> 
> *سوفانبوري_ تقع في وسط تايلاند*



*جميعها محافظات في وسط تايلاند ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن الاسيوية؟*
*ماليه/*
*مانيلا/*
*عشق اباد/*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماليه*
* هي عاصمة* *المالديف** وأكبر مدنها. مساحتها 1.77 كيلومتر مربع. يعيش فيها ثلث سكان البلاد تقريباً، كما تتمركز فيها الحكومة ومرافق الدولة الهامة والحيوية وتعتمد الجزر الأخرى على مالية في جميع مناشطها التجارية وأعمالها الإدارية.*


 

ماليه



------------------------------


*مانيلا*
*هي* *عاصمة**الفلبين**. يتجاوز عدد سكان المدينة العشر ملايين نسمة يعيش معظمهم في مساكن قصديرية. تقع على الضفة الجنوبية لنهر باسيج، البلدة القديمة التي أسسها الإسبان سنة 1571 والتي تحتفظ بأمثلة رائعة عن الهندسة المعمارية للقرن السابع عشر. أعيد بناء* *كاتدرائية** سان أوغستين ستة مرات ما بين سنة 1581 و سنة 1879. جزء كبير من المدينة القديمة هدم أثناء* *الحرب العالمية الثانية**.*
*إبان حكم* *ماركوس**،عرفت المدينة بنايات جديدة شيدت على النمط الأمريكي*

*عشق آباد* 
*هي عاصمة* *تركمنستان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين توجد جزر لوزون ؟*

----------


## Hussain.T

*لوزون
أهم الجزر الفلبينية* *الواقعة في شمال الفلبين* *لذلك فان هذه  

الجزيرة و ما يقع حولها من الجزر يطلق عليها منطقة لوزون و على هذه الجزيرة  تقع عاصمة الفلبين مانيلا

و التي يقطنها حوالي 12 مليون  نسمة.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية أخي شبل الطفوف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجبيل  ::::  ليس بالسعودية* 

*طرابلس :::: ليس في لبنان* 

*صور :::: ليس في لبنان*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

*الجبيل :::: يمكن لبنان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الجبيل /**جبيل (أو بيبلوس حسب الاسم اليوناني βύβλος) أي بمعنى بيت الكتاب هي مدينة* *فينيقية** يطلق عليها حاليا جبيل علي ساحل* *البحر الأبيض المتوسط** شمال* *بيروت**بلبنان**. وأطلق عليها* *الآشوريون**والبابليون** جبلة، بينما يرد اسمها بالعبرية في الكتاب المقدس: גְבַל (گـْڤال). وكانت ميناءا هاما للتبادل التجاري مع* *مصر** في* *العصر البرونزي** حيث كانت تستورد منه* *خشب الأرز** لصناعة السفن منذ سنة 3000 ق.م. وكانت بيبلوس أهم ميناء لدي الفينيقيين. وكانت مصر تصدر إليه* *ورق البردى** ومنه كانوا يصدرونه لبلاد* *الإغريق**. واشتهرت بيبلوس بصناعة السفن الفينيقية من خشب أشجار الأرز وصناعة الفخار فوق الدولاب (العجلة). عثر بها علي معبد بعلة جيل ربة بيبلوس ومعابد أخري ومسرح روماني مدرج وحمامات.*

*طرابلس /*
*طرابلس** الغرب* *عاصمة**ليبيا**.* 

*صـور/*
*مدينة في سلطنة عمان ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*ولك مني تقييم * 

*لهذا الجواب الرائع * 

*البحث مهم وضروري  ولايوجد سؤال ليس له جواب* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم القاهرة* 

*هو للعاصمة المصرية* 

*السؤال* 

*يوجد في امريكا  ثمانية ولايات فيها مدن تحمل اسم القاهرة* 

*المطلوب  فقط  (3)  ثلاثة ولايات  منهم* 

*محمود سعد* 


*ملاحظة  ::  صاحب اسرع  جواب  سينال  تنويه مني  وتنويهين  تعادل تقييم* 

*لان تقييمي  عالي  ((355)) نقطة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* Cairo في ولاية إلينوي*

*
كما نجد بلدة القاهرة ( Cairo ) في ولاية إلينوي ويبلغ عدد سكانها 3.632 نسمة حسب التعداد السكني لسنة 2000 م وهي تقع في ملتقى نهري المسيسبي وأوهايو وقد تم تأسيسها سنة 1837، ومثلت ميناء هاماً للبواخر البحرية آنذاك. 

*
*هذه مدينة وحده بعد البحث والجهد الكبير*
*اخذ استراحه قصيرة وارجع تعبت عيوني*
*عفواا عمو ابو طارق ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وبعد البحث ان شاء الله هذه الولايات :*
*جورجيا ..*
*ميسوري ...*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*جوابك  صح  100%  ولك عندي تنويه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا مدينة الاسكندرية* 

*موجودة  في مصر وموجودة في عدة دول* 

*بالعالم * 

*أذكر\ي* 

*  4 دول  فيها  مدينة الاسكندرية  غير  مصر* 


وصاحب اسرع جواب  ينال  تنويه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ايضا مدينة الاسكندرية* 
> 
> 
> *موجودة في مصر وموجودة في عدة دول*  
> *بالعالم*  
> *أذكر\ي*  
> *4 دول فيها مدينة الاسكندرية غير مصر*  
> 
> 
> وصاحب اسرع جواب ينال تنويه



رغم البحث المكثف لم أرى إلا هذه المعلومه  



تقع مدينة الاسكندرية الأوروبية في ايطاليا 
ولا أعلم صحتها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ايضا مدينة الاسكندرية* 
> 
> *موجودة في مصر وموجودة في عدة دول*  
> *بالعالم*  
> *أذكر\ي*  
> *4 دول فيها مدينة الاسكندرية غير مصر* 
> 
> 
> *مدينة "الإسكندرية" (alexandria) من أهم المدن الأميركية التي تحمل اسما عربيا إذ يبلغ عدد سكانها 128.284 نسمة حسب التعداد السكني لسنة 2000
> ...



*هذا جوابي بعد البحث*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لذا لا عجب أن نجد علي مستوي العالم نحو 55 مدينة تحمل اسم* 

*"الاسكندرية"*

* تيمناً بالاسكندرية المصرية*
*
ال55 مدينة وزعت علي خريطة العالم كالأتي**18مدينة في روسيا* *6 مدن في أوكرانيا* *مدينة في بوليفيا* *مدينتين في صربيا* *مدينة في كازاخستان* *مدينتين في بولندا* *3 مدن في ايطاليا* *مدينتين في كندا* *مدينة في جامايكا* *مدينة في استراليا* *مدينة في رومانيا* *مدينة في جنوب أفريقيا* *مدينة في انجلترا* *10 مناطق في أمريكا* *مدينة في فلسطين* *مدينة في اليونان* *منطقتين في العراق* *مدينة في تركيا* *مدينة في أفغانستان* *مدينة في أوزبكستان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مرة ثانية*

*اسم القاهرة* 

*هو للعاصمة المصرية*  
*السؤال*  
*يوجد في امريكا ثمانية ولايات فيها مدن تحمل اسم القاهرة* 

*في السؤال الاول قدمت العزيزة* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*(3) ولايات * جورجيا *ميسوري-ألينوي* 


*المطلوب فقط (3) ثلاثة ولايات منهم غير المذكورين اعلاه* 
*محمود سعد*  

*ملاحظة :: صاحب اسرع جواب سينال تنويه مني وتنويهين تعادل تقييم*  

*لان تقييمي عالي ((355)) نقطة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحيين ماعرفت عمو هل جوابي صح اولا* 
*بانتظااار التصحيح*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابك الاول صحيح 100%* 

*انتظر منك  بعد ثلاث ولايات وتحصلي على تقييم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هذه الولايااات*
*فيرجينا الغربية*
*نبراسكا*
*اوهايو*
*اتمنى تكون صحيحه*

*عمو اقصد اجابتي عن الاسكندرية شنو رايك فيهاا*
*الله يعطيك العاافيه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *مرة ثانية*
> 
> 
> *اسم القاهرة*  
> 
> *هو للعاصمة المصرية*  
> *السؤال*  
> *يوجد في امريكا ثمانية ولايات فيها مدن تحمل اسم القاهرة*  
> *في السؤال الاول قدمت العزيزة*  
> ...



 



غير متأكد + جاري البحث أكثر
فريجنا  
أركنساس 
أريغون =أوريغون

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وجدت معلومة 
27 مدينه باسم القاهرة

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*بالنسبة للسؤال  عن مدينة الاسكندرية* 

*كان جوابك  ناقص * 

*كان المطلوب  اربع  دول يوجد فيها مدن تحمل اسم الاسكندرية*

*وكان جوابك  دولتين  فقط* 

*الولايات المتحدة *  وايطاليا* 

*  وقد اعتبرت ان الجواب  غير  كافي* 

*وقد وضعت قائمة  بالدول التي فيها مدن ومناطق تحمل اسم الاسكندرية* 



*ارجوا ان يكون واضح  جوابي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والحيين اني واخوي ابتسام السهم جاوبنا على ولايات جديدة ..*
*فالحكم هو انت من اجابته صحيحه..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اجابة العزيزة * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*صح 100% * 


*ابني  ابتسام السهم* 

*فرجينيا    صح* 

*اركنساس  واريغون  غلط* 



*التنويه الى  :: شذى الزهراء* 

*اعطيتك امس تنويه في مكان أخر  وحصلتي على  تقييم * 

*الان لكي  عندي  تنويه* 

*مبروك* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدينه:*
*اومبريا:*
*صلاله:*
*كلميم:*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أومبريا Umbria أحد الأقاليم العشرين المكونة للتراب الإيطالي يقع في قلب إيطاليا أي وسط البلاد و هو أحد أصغر الأقاليم في إيطاليا ، والوحيد ضمن أقاليم شبه الجزيرة الإيطالية الذي لايطل على البحر ، يحدها من الغرب و الشمال الغربي إقليم**توسكانا** ومن الشرق و الشمال الشرقي إقليم* *ماركي** و من الجنوب و الجنوب الغربي إقليم لاتسيو ؛ عاصمته مدينة* *بيرودجا*


____________________________


*صلالة :*
*تقع صلالة جنوب* *سلطنة عمان** تتميز بجمال الخريف فيها حيث تنشط السياحة في هذا الفصل*


*__________________________________*

*كلميم*

*مدينة* *مغربية** تقع في السفح الجنوبي* *للأطلس الصغير** الغربي ممتدة على مساحة تقدر 28 كلم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين توجد مدينة*
*طانطان :*
*خنيفرة :*
*زايو :*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مدينة طانطان تقع فى جنوب المغرب
خنيفرة تقع فى المغرب
زايومدينة تقع بين ابركان ومدينة الناظور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*
*أوبولسكي*
*مدنين*
*اوسلو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريم المقدسة
					

مدينة طانطان تقع فى جنوب المغرب



*



> *خنيفرة تقع فى المغرب*
> *زايو مدينة تقع بين ابركان ومدينة الناظور*







*زايو في المغرب وذلك التوضيح* 
*إجابات صحيحة* 
*يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شذى الزهراء
					

اين توجد هذه المدن:



*



> *أوبولسكي*
> *في بولندا*
> *مدنين*
> *تقع مدينة مدنين بالجنوب الشرقي* *للجمهورية التونسية** و تتوسط* *سهل الجفارة*
> *اوسلو*
> *أُوسْلو عاصمة النرويج وكبرى مدنها. وهي أيضاً مركز البلاد الثقافي والصناعي والاقتصادي الرئيسي، ومن أهم موانئها البحرية.*





*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اين توجد المدن التالية*
*كيشيناو*
*سكوبيه*
*يريفان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اين توجد المدن التالية*
> *كيشيناو: هي عاصمة* *مولدافيا** و أكبر مدنها.*
> 
> *سكوبيه: هي عاصمة* *مقدونيا** و أكبر مدنها.* 
> *يريفان:هي عاصمة* *أرمينيا** و أكبر مدنها. عدد سكانها حوالى 1093499 نسمة (إحصاء بداية سنة 2005). وهي بسبب ضخامتها النسبيّة (كمعظم العواصم) ولاية بحدّ ذاتها.*
> *تقع عند الطرف الشرقيّ* *لجبل أرارات** المشهور.*



*يعااافيك ربي عزيزتي ..*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن :*
*ريغا/*

*كييف/*
*فيلنيوس/*

----------


## looovely

> *اين توجد هذه المدن :*
> 
> *ريغا/**
> تعتبر العاصمة ريغا من اهم مدن البلطيق و هي تتميز بهندستها المعمارية العالمية مع الاحتفاظ ببعض اللمسات التقليدية المحلية اما المدينة القديمة فقد استطاعت المحافظة على طابع المدن القرطوسية المحصنة و ينصح
> 
> السياح القيام بنزهة سيرا على الاقدام لاكتشاف اسرارها .
> و ريغا احدى المدن الاكثر اخضرارا في المنطقة و يطلق عليها القاب عدة لعل ابرزها "مدينة الالهام" و "باريس الشمال"و هي تجمع المراكز الدينية و الثقافية و الهندسية للبلاد اضافة الى مجموعات من الابنية المشيدة وفق الطراز الاوربي الحديث او الطراز الروماني .
> *
> *كييف/*مدينة كييف: هي عاصمة جمهورية اوكرانيا وهي مدينة كبيرة تقع على نهر الدنيبر وهي من اهم مراكز الصناعة الحديثة حيث توجد بها مصانع الالات والاجهزة والمنسوجات.
> ...




    ان شاء الله وفقت في الاجابة
                      تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## looovely

فالينسيا

  بافوس 

نيامي

موووووفقين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> فالينسيا
> *هي عاصمة* *مقاطعة بلنسية** في شرق* *إسبانيا** على* *البحر المتوسط** و من أكبر مدن البلاد. يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 807,396 نسمة. عرفت باسم.**بلنسية** أيام الحكم الإسلامي لإسبانيا*
> 
> 
> 
> بافوس 
> *هي إحدى مناطق* *قبرص* 
> نيامي
> 
> ...



 
*الموفقيه للجميع يااارب*
*طبعا خيتي لوفلي اجابتج راائعه وصحيحه*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*
*أنتاناناريفو*

*كينشاسا*

*ياموسوكرو*

----------


## looovely

> *اين توجد هذه المدن:*
> 
> *أنتاناناريفو*
> *عاصمة مدغشقر* 
> *كينشاسا*
> هي عاصمة وأكبر مدن جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية (زائير سابقاً). حسب تقديرات عام 2005 يوجد بها حوالي 7.5 مليون نسمة مما يجعلها ثاني أكبر مدن أفريقيا الواقعة جنوب الصحراء الكبرى من حيث السكان (متعادلة مع جوهانسبرغ)، بعد مدينة لاغوسبنيجيريا، وثالث أكبر مدن أفريقيا بعد لاغوس والقاهرة في مصر 
> 
> *ياموسوكرو*
> *ياماسوكرو العاصمة الرسمية لساحل العاج و يقطنها 200,659 نسمة (طبقاً لإحصائيات 2005) و تقع على بعد 240 كمشمالابيدجان على سلسلة من السهول و الهضاب*




ان شاء الله وفقت في الأجابة

 انتي بعد اجابتك صحيحه خيتو,,تم تقيمك لمجهودك
 تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## looovely

وارسو

ستوكهولم

فيينا

موووووووووفقين

----------


## khozam

وارسو

عاصمة بولندا


ستوكهولم

عاصمة السويد

فيينا

عاصمة النمسا


يسلموووووووووو

تحياتي

----------


## looovely

أين توجد هذه المدن؟؟
 ريودي جانيرو

سيول

ديلي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ريودي جانيرو.... البرازيل 
سيول....... كوريا الجنوبية 

ديلي.....تيمور الشرقية

----------


## looovely

*تمبكتو*

* تيرانا*

* تالاهاسي*

* بالتوفيق..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *تمبكتو*
> 
> *مدينة تينبكتو وليس تمبكتو،* Timbukto في مالي، من أهم العواصم الأسلامية في شمال أفريقيا, وجوهرة الصحراء المتربعة على الرمال, وهي بوابة في أقصى المغرب الأسلامى, وهى ملتقى القوافل البرية للقادمين من النيجروليبيا 
> 
> *تيرانا**تيرانا هي عاصمة ألبانيا و أكبر مدنها.يقدر عدد سكانها بحوالي 353,400 نسمة في عام 2003، بينما تشير بعض التقديرات إلى أن العدد قد يصل ل 700,000 نسمة. أسست عام 1614ٍ وأصبحت عاصمة البلاد عام 1920.* 
> *تالاهاسي*
> *تالاهاسي هي مدينة في ولاية* *فلوريدا** في* *الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**.*
> 
> *بالتوفيق..*



*تحياااااااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*
*ريكيافيك*
*كيجالي*
*رانغون*

----------


## looovely

> *اين توجد هذه المدن:*
> 
> *ريكيافيك*
> *ريكيافيك* هي عاصمة آيسلندا وأكبر مدنها. تقع جنوبي البلاد علي شواطئ خليج فاكسافلوي الذي يتميز بالمضائق والمنافذ، والأرخبيلات.وعدد سكانها حوالى 117000 نسمة وتقع ريكيافيك مركز الحكومة والاقتصاد في ايسلندا,
> *كيجالي*
> عاصمةرواندا و أكبر مدنها يبلغ عدد سكانها 851,024 (طبقاً لإحصائيات 2005) تقع في وسط البلاد و أصبحت عاصمة البلاد بعد إستقلالها عام 1962، تعتبر كيجالي المركز الثقافي و الإقتصادي كما تضم البيت الرئاسي و مكتبه بالإضافة إلى الوزارات و تعتبر حدود العاصمة مشتركة مع مقاطعة كيجالي و التى تم توسيعها في يناير2006 كجزء من الإجراءات الحكومية لتنظيم البلد.
> *
> **
> *
> ...




 تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## looovely

كيشيناو

 *لوزون* أو لوسون

زيورخ 
موووووووووفقين
 تحياااااتي,,looovely

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ريكيا فيك هى عاصمة ايسلندا
كيجالى هى عاصمة رواندا
رانغون*.* نايبيداو

----------


## looovely

> كيشيناو
> 
> 
> *لوزون* أو لوسون 
> زيورخ 
> موووووووووفقين 
> تحياااااتي,,looovely



 
ســــــــلام,,
اتمنى الأجابة :embarrest: 
 سيتم التقيم لمن يجيب

----------


## ابو طارق

*كيشيناو هي عاصمة* *مولدافيا** و أكبر مدنها.* 
*لوزون هي أكبر جزر الفلبين وعاصمتها* *مانيلا**.* 

*زيورخ (**بالألمانية**: Zürich،* *بالفرنسية**: Zurich) هي إحدى أهم مدن* *سويسرا** وأكبرها على الإطلاق. تقع في وسط شمال البلاد على مقربة من الحدود* *الألمانية** على* *بحيرة زيورخ**. تشتهر المدينة بشركات* *الخدمات المصرفية** والتي تصنّف الأفضل في العالم.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين  توجد هذه المدينة* 


*جنين* 


*تبنين* 

*بتغرين*

----------


## همسه دلع

*اين توجد هذه المدينة* 


*جنين >>>>تقع مدينة جنين في الجزء الشمالي لفلسطين ، وهي تشكل رأس الهرم لمرج بن عامر ، السهل الذي شكل مصدر الخبز الرئيسي لفلسطين ولذلك سمي " بسلة الخبز*  

*تبنين >>>> اعتقد كأنها في فلسطين* 

*بتغرين>>> بظن أنها في لبنان*

----------


## looovely

> *كيشيناو هي عاصمة* *مولدافيا** و أكبر مدنها.*
> 
> *لوزون هي أكبر جزر الفلبين وعاصمتها* *مانيلا**.* 
> 
> 
> *زيورخ (**بالألمانية**: Zürich،* *بالفرنسية**: Zurich) هي إحدى أهم مدن* *سويسرا** وأكبرها على الإطلاق. تقع في وسط شمال البلاد على مقربة من الحدود* *الألمانية** على* *بحيرة زيورخ**. تشتهر المدينة بشركات* *الخدمات المصرفية** والتي تصنّف الأفضل في العالم.*



 والدي العزيز اجابة موفقة تم التقيم
             همسة دلع,,سأضع المدن بدلاً عنكِ 
        واتمنى من الاعضاء ان يضعوا سؤالاً بعد الأجابة :cool:

----------


## looovely

ليما

سانتياغو

كيتو 

تحياتي المصحوبة بالدعوات

----------


## khozam

ليما : عاصمة دولة بيرو

سانتياغو: عاصمة تشيلي

كيتو : عاصمة الاكوادور

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## khozam

كاتماندو

تيمفو

*نايابيداو*

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## looovely

> كاتماندو 
> كاتماندو عاصمة نيبال تعتبر مدينة المعابد والأصنام والمسلمون في الأقلية ليس لهم الحقوق إجتماعية من قبل الدولة كما أنهم مضطهدين من قبل الهندوس المتطرفين
> 
> تيمفو 
> هي عاصمة بوتان. يبلغ عدد السكان 50,000 نسمة ، وهي أكبر تجمع سكاني في البلاد 
> *نايابيداو*
> هي عاصمة بوتان. يبلغ عدد السكان 50,000 نسمة ، وهي أكبر تجمع سكاني في البلاد
> 
> وكل عام وانتم بخير



 
وأنت بخير
 تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## looovely

سان دمنجو

كينغستون

أوتاوا 

مووووووفقين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *سان دمنجو*
> *عاصمة جمهورية الدومنيكان*
> 
> *كينغستون*
> *هي عاصمة* *جاميكا** وأكبر مدنها. تقع المدينة في الساحل جنوب الشرقي للبلاد. بالنسبة لنصف* *الكرة الأرضية** الغربي فإن كينغستون تعتبر أكبر المدن المتحدثة* *باللغة الإنجليزية** الواقعة جنوب* *الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**. تقع في مقاطعة* *سوري**، في دائرة كينغستون الإدارية. تأسست عام* *1693**.*
> *أوتاوا*
> *هي عاصمة* *كندا**، ورابع أكبر مدنها. تقع في* *وادي أوتاوا** في شرق مقاطعة* *أونتاريو**.*
> *مووووووفقين*







*يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد* 
*مدينة غواتيمالا*
*مدينة مكسيكو*
*رود تاون*

----------


## looovely

> *أين توجد* 
> *مدينة غواتيمالا*  
> *غواتيمالا* هي دولة في أمريكا الوسطى . كانت غواتيمالا مستعمرة أسبانية ، كما كانت قبل الاحتلال الأسباني مقراً لحضارة المايا الهندية الأمريكية ، استعمرها الأسبان سنة 931هـ - 1524 م ، وحصلت على استقلالها في سنة 1237هـ -1821 م ، شهدت سلسلة من الاضطرابات في عقب استقلالها وتوالت عليها الانقلابات العسكرية بعد ذلك .
> *مدينة مكسيكو* 
> *مدينة مكسيكو سيتي* هي عاصمة المكسيك. وهي المركز الثقافي والصناعي والإقتصادي الأكثر أهمية في البلاد، والمدينة الأكثر سكانا مع 8,720,916
> *رود تاون*
> هي عاصمة الجزر العذراء البريطانية وأكبر مدنها. بلغ عدد سكانها 9400 نسمة (عام 2004). تقع في جزيرة تورتولابالكاريبي، شرق بورتوريكو. تعد المدينة ميناء لمدخل.



 
تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## looovely

بيون

لاهور


هوشي منه

مووووووفقين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بيون :::: * 

*مدينة  هندية* 

*لاهور ::::*
* هي مدينة* *باكستانية**. كانت عاصمة* *الغزنويين** وملوك* *المغول**، وفيها العديد من المساجد والحدائق. وتقليديا: فإنهم يقولون في باكستان أن "**اسلام آباد**" هى العاصمة السياسية وكراتشى العاصمة الإقتصادية أما لاهور بتاريخها العميق فهى العاصمة الثقافية. وهى المنبر الذى أعلن من فوقه قرار إنشاء دولة باكستان فيما عرف بقرار لاهور الشهير الذى اتخذ عام 1940 م.*

*هوشي منه* 

*(**بالفيتنامية**: Thành phố Hồ Ch&#237; Minh) هي إحدى أكبر مدن* *فيتنام**. كانت تعرف سابقاً باسم سايغون (بالفيتنامية: Sài G&#242;n).*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تصحيح للسؤال السابق الذي وضعته انا* 

*جنين  :: مدينة فلسطينية* 

*تبنين :::: مدينة لبنانية في الجنوب* 

*بتغرين ::: مدينة لبنانية  في جبل لبنان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد هذه المدن* 


*مستر بيانكو*


*مازارا دل فالو*

*أدرانو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اين توجد هذه المدن* 
> 
> 
> *مستر بيانكو*
> *misterbianco مستربيانكو مدينة إيطالية* *بمقاطعة كاتانيا** في* *صقلية** تقع على بعد حوالي 160 كلم جنوب شرق* *باليرمو** و حوالى 6 كلم غرب* *كاتانيا** عدد سكانها 46.982 نسمة و مساحتها 37.5 كيلومتر مربع .*
> 
> *مازارا دل فالو*
> *مزارة أو مازارا دل فالو (**بالإيطالية**: Mazara del vallo) مدينة إيطالية في أقصى غرب جزيرة* *صقلية** مطلة على* *البحر المتوسط** عند مصب* *نهر مازارو** ، ضمن* *مقاطعة تراباني** ، تبعد عن مدينة* *تراباني** 55 كم جنوبا ، كما تبعد عن الساحل الإفريقي ممثلا* *بتونس** مسافة 200 كم ، اقتصادها يعتمد على الزراعة خاصة العنب و صيد الأسماك و الصناعات القائمة عليهما إضافة لصناعة الأثاث ، عدد سكانها 50.377 نسمة . تعتبر مركز زراعي هام و أحد أهم مراكز الصيد الأسماك و يوجد على مرفأها أكبر أسطول صيد في إيطاليا . تاريخها قديم جدا يصله البعض إلى 12.000 سنة قبل الميلاد ، و تعاقبت عليها الدول و الفاتحون على مر التاريخ ، من* *الفينيقيين** و* *الأغريق** و* *الرومان** و غيرهم ، و قد فتحها العرب عام 827 م ، و أدخلوا إليها زراعات مثل* *الحمضيات** و أساليب ري جديدة فازدهرت الزراعة فيها ، و أصبحت مركزا مهما للدراسات الإسلامية لتعلم الأدب والشعر والقانون و الشريعة الإسلامية ، و لايزال شاهدا في وسطها التاريخي حي القصبة .* 
> 
> ...



 
*موفقين جميعااااا*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن:*
*أجان*

*فيردان*

*رونشام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *اين توجد هذه المدن:*
> *أجان**أجان agen هي* *بلدية** في* *فرنسا** تقع داخل* *محافظة**لو و غارون**.*
> *فيردان*
> *مدينة فرنسية تقع في المنطقة* *لورين** في شمال شرقي* *فرنسا**. يبلغ عدد سكّانها 20000 نسمة.*
> 
> *رونشام*
> * بلدة* *فرنسية** فيها كاتدرائية رونشام للمعماري* *لو كوربوزييه*







*يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة* 
*أودنسه :*
*كيرينيا :*
*غراتس :*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اودنسة تقع فىالدنمارك وهى ثالث اكبر مدنها وتقع فى جزيرة فيون
كيرينيا تقع فى قبرص

----------


## مريم المقدسة

غراتس تقع فى النمسا
نتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية وتم التقييم عزيزني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة*
* شيفرين* 
*بريمن*
*هانوفر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أين توجد مدينة*
> *شيفرين* 
> *شاكة انها تكون المانيه .. او امريكيه ..* *بريمن*
> *بريمن (بالألمانية: Bremen) هي مدينة في* *ألمانيا**، تقع في شمالي البلاد، وفي منتصف المسافة بين* *هامبورغ**وهانوفر**. تشكل بريمن ومدينة "**بريمرهافن**" -bremerhaven- (أو ميناءها المتقدم)، والتي تبعد عنها بـ57 كلم، أصغر الولايات الاتحادية في ألمانيا (**ولاية بريمن**)، وتمتد هذه الولاية على مصب* *نهر فيزر** (weser). بلغ تعداد سكان المدينة 544,746 نسمة (2004).*
> *بريمن هي أصغر* *ولايات ألمانيا** الاتحادية الستة عشر مساحةً . الولاية تضم مدينتي* *بريمن** و* *بريمرهافن**، تفصلهما عن بعض ولاية* *ساكسونيا السفلى**. تعد أيضا أحد "الولايات المدن" الثلاث بجمهورية* *ألمانيا** الاتحادية (الى جانب* *برلين**وهامبورغ** ). تأتي هذه التسمية من كون حدود المدينة هي نفسها حدود الولاية.*
> *هانوف**ر
> هانوفر (بالألمانية: Hannover) هي عاصمة ولاية ساكسونيا السفلى إحدى ولايات ألمانيا و إحدى أكبر مدن البلاد. يبلغ عدد سكانها 520,000 نسمة (2005). تقع في شمال ألمانيا على نهر لاينه. تعد مركزا اقتصاديا هاما، كما أن بها مبنى برلمان الولاية و جامعة و معاهد عليا للطب، الطب البيطري، الموسيقى و المسرح. اشتهرت عالميا من خلال المعارض الكبيرة المنظمة فيها، لدرجة أن أصبحت تعرف داخل ألمانيا "بمدينة المعارض". أشهر المعارض المقامة بها : معرض سيبيت (cebit) الذي يقام سنويا و يعد أكبر معرض في مجال الحاسوب و الاتصالات بالعالم و معرض هانوفر الصناعي (hannover messe industrie). تكثر المساحات الخضراء بالمدينة. بها مطار دولي و ميناء نهري و محطة قطارات رئيسية.**
> *



*انتظر التصحيح*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجل إجابات صحيحة وشيفرين مدينة تقع في شمال شرق ألمانيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين تقع المدن التالية* 
*تشيبا* 
*فوكوكا*
*كوبه*

----------


## ابو طارق

* تقع المدن التالية* 


*تشيبا ::هي مدينة في اليابان، وعاصمة المحافظة التي تحمل نفس الإسم (محافظة تشيبا)*


*فوكوكا::هي مدينة في اليابان، وعاصمة المحافظة التي تحمل نفس الاسم (محافظة فوكوأوكا)، تقع في شمال شرقي جزيرة "كيوشو"*


*كوبه::هي مدينة في اليابان. عاصمة "محافظة هيوغو" وأكبر مدنها، تقع جنوب غربي جزيرة "هونشو". بلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 1513967 نسمة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة كلها مدن تقع في اليابان سلمت يمناك والدي وموفق دائم لكل خير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد المدن التالية :*
*أرمافير*
*أزوف*
*أغريز*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*اعتقد أنهم في روسيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين تقع هذه المدن*


*غرافينا ان بوليا*

*غروسيتو*

*غرولياسكو*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *اين تقع هذه المدن*
> 
> 
> *غرافينا ان بوليا*
> *إيطاليا*  
> *غروسيتو**إيطاليا*  
> 
> *غرولياسكو*
> *إيطاليا*



 :rolleyes:

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح* 

*تشكر  ابني* 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*مع كل  تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينة برست ؟*
*أين توجد مدينة كيرينيا ؟*
*أين توجد مدينة أمالياذا ؟*

----------


## علوكه

_مدينةبرست......في فرنسا_
_مدينة كيرينيا......قبرص_
_مدينة امالياذا.......اليونان_

----------


## عوامي مغترب

أين توجد مدينه بيتس بيرق؟
أين توجد مدينه قـــــــــــــم؟
أين توجد مدينه الاحـمــدي؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين توجد مدينه بيتس بيرق؟*
*مدينه بيتسبيرغ،،،،،،،،تقع في  ولاية بنسلفينيا في الولايات المتحده الإمريكيه
أين توجد مدينه قـــــــــــــم؟*
*مدينة قم هي إحدى مدن الجمهورية الإسلامية في* *إيران*
*أين توجد مدينه الاحـمــدي؟*
* هي محافظة* *كويتية** تقع جنوب العاصمة ب 33 كم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اين توجد المدن التالية :
أباتو
إيفيان
بلفور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مدن فرنسيه ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن /*
*لانسنغ/*
*دير بورن/*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اين توجد المدن التالية :*

*أباتو*

*أباتو Apatou هي مدينة فرنسية توجد في جويانا الفرنسية. هذه بذرة مقالة عن مدينة أو بلدة أو قرية تحتاج للنمو والتحسين، فساهم في إثرائها بالمشاركة في تحريرها. ...
*


*إيفيان*

*مدينة إيفيان (بالفرنسية: &Eacute;vian-les-Bains) هي مدينة فرنسية تقع ضمن إقليم سافوا العليا. و تطل المدينة على بحيرة ليمان أحد أكبر البحيرات الأوروبية.*
*بلفور* 

* بلفور (بالفرنسية: Belfort) هي مدينة و كومونة (مركز إداري) في شرقي فرنسا، قرب الحدود مع ألمانيا ، و هي عاصمة مقاطعة بلفور في منطقة فرانش كوميتي الفرنسية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *مدن فرنسيه ..*



جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *مدن فرنسيه ..*








> *اين توجد المدن التالية :*
> 
> *أباتو* 
> *أباتو apatou هي مدينة فرنسية توجد في جويانا الفرنسية. هذه بذرة مقالة عن مدينة أو بلدة أو قرية تحتاج للنمو والتحسين، فساهم في إثرائها بالمشاركة في تحريرها. ...* 
> 
> 
> *إيفيان* 
> *مدينة إيفيان (بالفرنسية: &eacute;vian-les-bains) هي مدينة فرنسية تقع ضمن إقليم سافوا العليا. و تطل المدينة على بحيرة ليمان أحد أكبر البحيرات الأوروبية.* 
> *بلفور*  
> *بلفور (بالفرنسية: Belfort) هي مدينة و كومونة (مركز إداري) في شرقي فرنسا، قرب الحدود مع ألمانيا ، و هي عاصمة مقاطعة بلفور في منطقة فرانش كوميتي الفرنسية*



 
جواب صحيح والدي شكرا على الإجابات الصحيحة المفصلة يعطيك الف عافية وعساك عالقوة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *اين توجد هذه المدن /*
> *لانسنغ/*
> *دير بورن/*



 
*لانسنغ مدينة أمريكية وعاصمة ولاية* *ميشيغان*

*دير بورن مدينة تقع في* *ولاية متشجن،**الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**. وهي من ضواحي* *ديترويت** عاصمة صناعة السيارات الأمريكية. وهي مقر* *شركة فورد**.*
*وبها أكبر جالية عربية بالولايات المتحدة. ويأتون من* *اليمن،**كلدان**العراق،**وشيعة**لبنان*.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أين توجد المدن التالية
كولونيا
درسدن
بوخوم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كولونيا/هي مدينة في ولاية شمال الراين-فيستفالن في غرب ألمانيا. يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 970,000 نسمة (إحصاءات عام 2004)، لتكون بذلك رابع أكبر مدن ألمانيا. تقع على نهر الراين بين مدينتي بون و دوسلدورف. أهم معالمها كاتدرائية كولونيا، التي يعود تاريخها إلى العصر الروماني

درسدن/ هي عاصمة ولاية ساكسونيا في شرق ألمانيا. يبلغ عدد سكانها نحو نصف مليون نسمة.قامت قوات التحالف بقصفها بشكل مكثف في الحرب العالمية الثانية. قدرت الخسائر البشرية آنذاك ب 350000 مدني .

بوخوم/هي مدينة تقع في ولاية شمال الراين - وستفاليا في غرب ألمانيا. يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 374.487 نسمة (2007). تعتبر بوخوم سادس أكبر مدينة في مقاطعة نوردراين ـ فستفالن وإحدى أكبر المدن العشرين في جمهورية ألمانيا الإتحادية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اين توجد هذه المدن /*
*كيغالي..*
*مبابان..*
*بورت فيكتوريا..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *اين توجد هذه المدن /*
> *كيغالي..كيغالي* أو كيجالي عاصمة رواندا،
> *مبابان..*عاصمة سوازيلاند
> *بورت فيكتوريا..*عاصمة دولة سيشيل



 
 :noworry:

----------

